
The Black Hole Bomb and Black Hole Civilizations [Video, Kurzgesagt] - tomrod
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulCdoCfw-bY
======
tomrod
I really enjoy Kurzgesagt's videos. I believe this one is particularly well
done, and look forward to learning more about the concept of "ringularities."

